# Live from the Ultimate Fishing Show



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

The best display of shanties you will find anywhere.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Steve said:


> The best display of shanties you will find anywhere.


Eskimo, Quickfish 3, what are they asking?


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Tip:
Don't drink a lot of beer and touch very many boats!


----------



## towner (Jan 19, 2012)

Great deal... Striker Hardwater bibs for $150.00 made the drive worth while.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Waif said:


> Tip:
> Don't drink a lot of beer and touch very many boats!


I couldn't look at the boats.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Striker suit and you won't need a shanty..


----------



## towner (Jan 19, 2012)

bobberbill said:


> Striker suit and you won't need a shanty..


That's the idea.... It also makes the wife happy.. It Floats! But I did have to promise not to try it out.


----------



## walleye50 (Jan 10, 2011)

Will be down there this weekend,they might have a hard time pushing shanties out the door the way the weather been and for sealable future


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

bobberbill said:


> Striker suit and you won't need a shanty..


Them striker suits keep your hands warm?


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

Jimbos said:


> Eskimo, Quickfish 3, what are they asking?


I was there last night too. Can't comment on those specific models, but it appeared in general Frank's was offering 10% off list prices on the shanties.


----------



## towner (Jan 19, 2012)

hawgeye said:


> Them striker suits keep your hands warm?


If you keep your hands in the pockets.. but that's not to conducive to a good jigging action.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Franks has some blowout deals on Otters down there.


----------



## canyard (Jan 10, 2010)

hawgeye said:


> Them striker suits keep your hands warm?


Lolololololololooloololololololololollololololol that's a very good question


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

William H Bonney said:


> Franks has some blowout deals on Otters down there.


Bonney , I thought you only ate beaver.

Show was fun. Franks has some Fin-s copies for $1.99 a dozen . 
Jigs at D&B fishing for .60 match. Ready for spring.


----------



## Hartland-Hunter (Jan 2, 2011)

"Widow Maker Jigs" booth had some nice Tungsten jigs (12 for $20).


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

I bought the last clam yukon 100 dollars off.
Good price.
Dave


----------



## Ricky Missum (Jan 10, 2003)

Got to the show before five on Thursday, can't recall the booth or name, Tungsten jigs, (5 for $10) I was only interested in glow, which were pretty well gone. Found one with a chip in the nose of the jig, sold it to me for a buck(6 for $11). Walked right by WMJ and didn't know they had that deal.


----------



## Landon DeKeyser (Nov 1, 2016)

Steve said:


> The best display of shanties you will find anywhere.


Those clams are nice, but I do like the room of my pop up.


----------

